# Scottish Car Show



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Anybody showing their car here? http://www.scottishcarshow.com/

Rab E.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

A mate is showing his EP3 Type-R, it's in with Stevie @ Black Magic Detail just now for a spruce up. You going?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hmmm I might go to this. What's the script with entry, pay on door?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Hmmm I might go to this. What's the script with entry, pay on door?


Think it is just pay on the door mate aye.
Was the case a couple years ago anyway :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Excellent. Hosting a BBQ on the 14th so it all depends how much beer is consumed before I make a decision on the SCS (not the sofas)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoony said:


> Excellent. Hosting a BBQ on the 14th so it all depends how much beer is consumed before I make a decision on the SCS (not the sofas)


Anything with SCS should have a half price sale, otherwise you will feel short changed.

The SCS is just a boy races/neds day out.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought it wasnt to bad last year, some nice cars. Verve VW are there this year
you get neds at all shows just look at edition38


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

We'll be there,discount for DW members,


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

angelw said:


> We'll be there,discount for DW members,


might see you there then John :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£15 to have my ears blown off and eye's hurt... i'll pass.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> £15 to have my ears blown off and eye's hurt... i'll pass.


doesnt your Skoda do that anyway, everytime it breaks down (cost more than £15 quid too!)  :lol: :thumb:


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a slot in the Top 50 but am not going cos thats how i roll


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

I got a spot in the top 50 as well but will see how it goes.

Rab E.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mick said:


> doesnt your Skoda do that anyway, everytime it breaks down (cost more than £15 quid too!)  :lol: :thumb:


Bite me.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

We (DW) had a stand there last year in the main hall but there was no interest several months back when i asked about it  Some really nice cars there last year, there's something for everyone other than the stereotyping grumps in this thread. 

Got a few pals going with various cars so might pop over if the weathers good. Most likely wont take the vee though, dont fancy parking it in the public car park :buffer: More than likely come back to scratch or two


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Bite me.


awwww, dont be like that, want to hug it out? :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blimey £15 bucks I'll save that and the fuel and just have more beer on Saturday night lol :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

15 quid ..pmsl stuff that too look at a load of SH!TE Id rather waste 15 quid driving for a blast up the 1/4 mile at crail


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

It's not the same as it used to be, same with all the scottish event's getting knockhill,crail ect... haven't shown any car since the coupe got sold!...


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

There is also a Scottish VAG show on the same day at Chatlerhault if anyone is looking for something to do.

J


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

was going on scotzia modified stand but messed up an alloy last week and new ones aint here till tuesday so be missing it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Used to go to the event at Knockhill it was ok and had Terry Grant and a few others doing stunts etc


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

I was there today


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Tank. said:


> I was there today


Any good? Any pictures?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Only couple of my own car, good atmosphere but been there 3 years now, not changed much


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

i went to the scottish vag out motherwell way....not much there, tbh expected a lot more cars and stalls, quite disappointing


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Two old guys and their sarcastic review of their "groupon day" out. The offer ended up being two tickets for £13.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Two old guys and their sarcastic review of their "groupon day" out. The offer ended up being two tickets for £13.
> 
> Scottish Car Show 2012 - Groupon 1 hour queue - terrible - YouTube


Thats so funny, worth every penny !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I know the video was made to be funny, but from what he has captured it does look embarrassing to be honest. 

I wonder if they were genuinely fooled by the title of "Scottish car show" thinking it was going to be an official well presented event, or they knew it was a boy racers day out?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad I never went now TBH, what the video shows seems to be more or less a carbon copy of last years event which I attended.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol that car show reminds me of the funfair in FATHER TED..lol what an embarrassing load of guff,,that vid though lol


----------



## scaniadaft (Jun 6, 2012)

I went, it was a waste of money. £4 to park in muddy field, £17 to get in the gate. Then it turns out that there was better cars outside parked in the muddy field than inside. lol....


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

The show was not my cup of tea but I came away with a trophy so not all bad 

Rab E.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

baz8400 said:


> i went to the scottish vag out motherwell way....not much there, tbh expected a lot more cars and stalls, quite disappointing


My mate and myself ventured out, when we seen the amount on offer for a tenner each, we decided not to bother. I was a bit confused though when I drove up in my Suzuki and was asked if I was showing

Still wish I said aye and drove on in.

I paid less for the Scottish Italian Car and Bike Show and got to see some truely awesome machines there. That's been the best Scottish show I've attended. The car park was also a good walk for viewing.


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I went like every other year wasn't showing though I'd love to,a lot of detailing stalls this year and thought it would be a laugh to go in one of the drift cars was quite good all in all a good day out.


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Was good to see Rab picking up a trophy, that car is something else.

Indoor Top 50 bit had the most eclectic mix of stuff since the shows inception in 2004, loved the Esprit that came along - one day ... one day ... 

Some pics from the Retro Rides guys here ...

http://retrorides.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=133525&page=1

Was good to see another car show with the SVAG guys, just a shame they decided to put it on the same weekend as our show (which has been on the same weekend since forever) - not enough car shows around though saying that not a lot of car companies around up here now either.


----------

